# Advice please on bookshelves-Usher?



## prolead1 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a Rotel RSX-972 receiver,I am simply looking to setup my sub and a pair of bookshelves.I'll be using this as my home theatre as well as to listen to music.I don't really need the 5.1 surround system.

I was looking at the Dayton UA701BK set at parts express.The only thing I don;t like is I am basing my purchase on 1 review and the sensitivity is not great.

I would appreciate any recommendations,looking to spend about $600-700.Sound quality with strong performance is what I am looking for.Thanks for any help.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sensitivity for a bookshelf will always be low.

One way to get around it is to design a crossover to have little to no baffle step compensation, but this would require you to place the speaker flat against the wall. You'll still get diffraction, but it will make up for the sensitivity somewhat.

People claiming 90 db 1w/1m with bookshelves are lying. Not unless the mid is a 96 db mid, or they've completely eliminate BSC from the crossover circuit. 

So, the first question you need to ask yourself. Where are you planning on placing speakers?


----------



## prolead1 (Jul 17, 2005)

I was purchasing speaker stands for left and right.I can't put them in the wall.


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, these are a steal for the price...click

I wouldn't expect them to last long at that price. Probably snatched up pretty quickly. The thing with used hi-fi gear is that they care VERY much for their gear. At times, they value it more than a social life or family life. (I am sure like some car audio guys.) So when you see something in good condition and cheap, snatch it and do not worry.

-Matt


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, these are a steal for the price...click

I wouldn't expect them to last long at that price. Probably snatched up pretty quickly. The thing with used hi-fi gear is that they care VERY much for their gear. At times, they value it more than a social life or family life. (I am sure like some car audio guys.) So when you see something in good condition and cheap, snatch it and do not worry.

-Matt


----------

